# Archer problems



## 7Sasa (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi all,

New guy here. I have been in archery long long times. Everything else is very similar, but whats your favourite to keep the pouch? Near first or second joint? Or middle? something else? I found my most inconsistent point there.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum!!!!! Due to my unorthodox style of holding the pouch, I won’t give my opinion. I’m positive you will get the best advice from several awesome members.


----------



## 7Sasa (Apr 17, 2018)

The great answer that is


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Also an old long time archer. I hold the pouch midway between the first and second joint on my index (pointing finger) and thumb.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Between the first and second joints of my index finger. I keep my thumb straight and hold the ammo, not the pouch in front of the ammo.


----------



## 7Sasa (Apr 17, 2018)

I have found that "middle" isn't good. Actually difficult to find the proper "middle".


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I do exactly the same as Buckskin Dave. But sometimes I use the very tips of my thumb and index finger to pinch the ammo. Especially for bb's and light banded plinking.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Tag said:


> Welcome to the Forum!!!!! Due to my unorthodox style of holding the pouch, I won't give my opinion. I'm positive you will get the best advice from several awesome members.


Now I'm curious. How do you hold your pouch?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Son moro :wave:

Kotimaan perusteella oletan tämänkin tulevan ymmärretyksi, joten itsellä siis kuula etusormen ekassa (kynnen jälkeen  ) nivelessä ja peukalossa kynnen takareunan kohdalla.

Niin ja tervetuloa foorumille :thumbsup:


----------

